# Crappie pic



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's a crappie..... Okay, so it was last season.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

hears mine 16" we got 17 in the res


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

nice crappie


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Caught a bunch at Delaware last Friday. This picture is in front of The Fisher College of Business at OSU. ( We had to drop a buddy off who lived in dorms)


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sowbelly


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

sowbelly101 said:


> Sowbelly



Absolutely awesome picture. Looks like the start of an early addiction!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! Some nice slabs all around. OGF does have some outstanding crappie fishermen. I know slim is going to have to post a hawg on this thread. 

Should be a great tourney up at Delaware next Saturday. Good luck guys, you'll need it since Karl has the best crappie fisherman ever for his partner! 

 

CG


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

crappie master batter lol


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

yum yum yummy


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

14" & 14.5"


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

What a awesome evening of fishing it was with a unreal sunset!!


----------

